# xrayz custom dialers, themes, and apps



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

also to check out my stuff visit wix.com/jdubb111106/sgs4g <<screen shots added

and if you have any request either post them here, pm me, or leave a comment on my site above

Custom Dialers:​
Eagles

Falcons

Tarheels

Tarheels KF2

Gamecocks

Gamecocks w/ Dialer Outline

Ohio State

Clemson

Army

USMC

Navy

Legend of Zelda

Gears of War

KState

Scorpion

God of War

Subzero

Halo

Halo KF2

Dallas Cowboys

Funny Pot Leaf

World Of Warcraft

Screen Shots are _>> Here <<_ 

If theres something you want thats not here just let me know and i will have it for you.:androidwink:

Apps:​
Transparent MMS ( thanks to paul diddy & theimpaler747)

removed link until i get it fixed


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dialers added

App Added


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

I get a force close on the transparent mms.apk. I'm on 2.2 rom. Any pointers?


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

what rom are you running?


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

ravers audio 2.2 froyo


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

The transparent mms is one from a link I have posted in my modified app thread. It doesn't work. And you didn't give credits to theimpaler747.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

i got the trans mms from paul diddy hes the one that sent it to me i havent had alot of time my dad just had a stroke...so if you wouldnt mind chill out wit dat mess its not like i posted it days ago and never gave credit


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

It's still the same one from my link and paul didn't make it either theimpaler747 did. So you might want to fix that. And I'm not trying to give you a hard time just think it should be correct. If you don't believe me look in the updater-script.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

i dont really care where he got it i got it from him so i gave him credit if he got it from somewhere else thats not on me. you really need to find something better to do with your time, and yall wonder why people just up and leave these sites... please if you dont need a theme dialer or custom app then do not repost to this thread.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

you know what its fine im just going to leave this forum really dont have the time to deal with stupid shit only came here to share my bit of knowledge i had to share...but all i find here is certain people with nothing better to do


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

I apologize. This is your thread you post it how you want. I'm not anyone to say otherwise but if I gave credits to the wrong person I would hope someone would correct me.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

yes i understand this but i didnt give credit to the wrong person i gave it to the person i got it from correct me if im wrong but isnt that how it goes


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"Xrayz540 said:


> yes i understand this but i didnt give credit to the wrong person i gave it to the person i got it from correct me if im wrong but isnt that how it goes


Honestly I thought we give credits to the person who made it but I guess I'm wrong. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

thats fine im going to fix it but one thing...please find something better to do then badger my threads it would really be appreciated


----------



## lenny hodapp (Jul 7, 2011)

"Xrayz540 said:


> thats fine im going to fix it but one thing...please find something better to do then badger my threads it would really be appreciated


I was being serious. Paul gave it to you it's not like you got from the impaler747. How would you know who made it.


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for you input, but if you dont need a dialer app or theme do not repost to this thread...thank you in advance


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

You both have valid points but in the future please take these kind of things to PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

That was the point I was trying to get across. Thank you for your input this will stop here


----------

